# MySQl Daten ändern mit Formular



## Xarfai (2. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

Also hab folgendes Problem.
Habe eine Seite dort weden alle inhalte ausgegeben und davor isnen Radiobutton wenn man den anklickt und bestätigt mitnem normalen Formular Button dann kommt man zu einem Formular wo man die Daten ändern kann. Bis hierhin ales OK aber nun hab ich das Problem wenn man im Formular die daten eingibt verweist dieses mit einem Klick auf script.php dadrin steht folgendes:

```
<?php
   $db = mysql_connect("localhost","","");

    $sqlab = mysql_query(" UPDATE news set name='$name' WHERE id='$id' ");
    $sqlab2 = mysql_query(" UPDATE news set datum='$datum' WHERE id='$id' ");
    $sqlab3 = mysql_query(" UPDATE news set inhalt='$inhalt' WHERE id='$id' ");
   mysql_db_query("bk", $sqlab);
   mysql_db_query("bk", $sqlab2);
   mysql_db_query("bk", $sqlab3);

   mysql_close($db);
?>
Zurück zur <a href="bearbeiten.php">Auswahl</a>
```

Aber er ändert die Daten nicht :/ aber sagt auch keinen Fehler
Woran kanns liegen?


----------



## melmager (2. Dezember 2002)

es fehlt : 
mysql_select_db


----------



## loki2002 (2. Dezember 2002)

mhhh,

alles recht umstaendlich geprogged... du kannst alles in einem query abwickeln... 

ich nehme mal an das du php 4.2x auf dem server installiert hast, somit musst du die variablen mit _GET oder _POST ansprechen (je nach gewaehlter request_method).


```
<?php
mysql_connect("localhost","","");
mysql_select_db("bk");
mysql_query("UPDATE news set name='".$_POST['name']."', inhalt='".$_POST['inhalt']."', datum='".$_POST['datum']."' WHERE id='$id'");
mysql_close();
?>
```


----------



## Xarfai (2. Dezember 2002)

Juhu hat gefunzt Loki many THX


----------



## wingman (26. September 2003)

Hallo

Ich will das auch machen was stimmt da nicht

<?php
mysql_connect("localhost","*****","******");
mysql_select_db("****");
mysql_query("=xvorname'".$_POST[$vorname']."' WHERE id='$id'");

OpenTable();
echo "<center><font class=\"option\"><b>"._TITEL1."</b></font></center>"
."<form action=\"admin.php\" method=\"post\">"
."<table border=\"0\"><tr><td>"
.""._Vorname.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xvorname\" value=\"$vorname\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._Nachname.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xnachname\" value=\"$nachname\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._Land.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xland\" value=\"$land\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._Geburtstag.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xgeburtstag\" value=\"$geburtstag\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
CloseTable();
echo "<br>";
OpenTable();
echo "<center><font class=\"title\"><b>"._TITEL2."</b></font></center>";
.""._Email.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xemail\" value=\"$email\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._ICQ.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xicq\" value=\"$icq\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._AIM.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xaim\" value=\"$aim\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._YIM.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xyim\" value=\"$yim\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._MSN.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xmsn\" value=\"$msn\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
CloseTable();
echo "<br>";
OpenTable();
echo "<center><font class=\"title\"><b>"._TITEL3."</b></font></center>";
.""._CPU.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xcpu\" value=\"$cpu\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._RAM.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xram\" value=\"$ram\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._Monitor.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xmonitor\" value=\"$monitor\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._Grafikarte.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xgrafikarte\" value=\"$grafikarte\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._Soundkarte.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xsoundkarte\" value=\"$soundkarte\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._Internet.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xinternet\" value=\"$internet\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._Tastatur.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xtastatur\" value=\"$tastatur\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._Maus.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xmaus\" value=\"$maus\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
CloseTable();
echo "<br>";
OpenTable();
echo "<center><font class=\"title\"><b>"._TITEL4."</b></font></center>";
.""._Cs1.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xversion\" value=\"$version\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._Cs2.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xwaffe\" value=\"$waffe\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._Cs3.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xmap\" value=\"$map\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._Cs4.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xskings\" value=\"$skins\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
.""._Cs5.":</td><td><input type=\"text\" name=\"xscrip\" value=\"$scrip\" size=\"40\" maxlength=\"100\">"
."</td></tr><tr><td>"
echo "</td></tr></table><br><br>"
."<input type=\"hidden\" name=\"op\" value=\"ConfigSave\">"
."<center><input type=\"submit\" value=\""._SAVECHANGES."\"></center>"
."</form>";
CloseTable();

mysql_close();

?>


----------

